# Verkauf von Artikel



## Cardeto (16 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir hier jemand sagen wo ich eine Plattform finde um gebrauchte Elektroartikel zu verkaufen?    Ich weiß dass es hier die Möglichkeit gibt....aber gibt es etwas speziell in dieser Richtung außer ebay.   Vllt. nen Händler der solche Sachen aufkauft.  Danke für die Antworten.  Gruß


----------



## Sockenralf (16 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

versuch´s mal hier:
http://www.tohisparts.de/


MfG


----------



## SoftMachine (16 Juli 2011)

Hi,
Timo hat auch schon ne´PN gekriegt...

Gruss an beide


----------



## Cardeto (16 Juli 2011)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hi,
> Timo hat auch schon ne´PN gekriegt...
> 
> Gruss an beide



 Ist das jetzt nen Insider? Gruß


----------



## SoftMachine (16 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
neeee, is der hier:
http://www.spsforum.de/member.php?u=1813

Gruss an alle


----------



## Sockenralf (16 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Timo ist das "T" von TOHISPARTS

Klick auf den Link, dann wird´s klarer


MfG


----------



## woisi (17 Juli 2011)

*Versuchs auch hier...*

office@SOFTwerk.at


----------



## spsdirekt (18 Juli 2011)

*Oder auch hier....*

Wir kaufen auch Teile an:

http://spsdirekt.com

Im Menüpunkt Ankauf kann man die Bauteile direkt oder über ein Excelsheet eingeben.

mfg
Horst Müller - spsdirekt


----------



## sps-welt (19 Juli 2011)

Wir kaufen auch an:

sps-welt@gmx.de

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Intruder0001 (20 Juli 2011)

Hallo

die Plattform suche ich auch noch 
Habe mehere Bediengerät mit und ohne Touchfunktion sowie jede menge 
Ersatzteile zu den Bediengeräten wie Display, Touchfronten, CPU Boards uvm...

Wenn jemand ne Idee wo ich verkaufen könnte oder jemand Interesse hat die sachen zu kaufen bitte einfach melden.

Danke 
Timo


----------



## Sockenralf (20 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

?????

reichen dir die bisherigen Antworten nicht?
Zahlen die zuwenig? *ROFL*


MfG


----------



## Intruder0001 (20 Juli 2011)

SoftWORK.at und Tohisparts 
haben keine Interesse an den Teilen von dem anderen hab ich noch keine Antwort erhalten. 

Daher meine Frage nach weitere Ansprechmöglichkeiten


----------



## cas (21 Juli 2011)

schreib doch mal rein, was du so hast...

Mfg CAS


----------



## Intruder0001 (21 Juli 2011)

ich könnte anbieten 

eTOP32
eTOP40
ECT-16
2x ER25-T
eTOP05
eTOP05-D245 (Marine)
CP01R04
EK12
CP11G-04

Verschiedene Display´s z.B ER25T / MKDR25 / eTOP10B / eTOP10C / eTOP40B / eTOP40C / eTOP20B / eTOP05 / eTOP11 / ETT-VGA / eTOP33A/B/C Serie uvm...

Verschiene Frontpanels z.B für ER25-T / MKDR-04 / BKDR-16 / eTOP33 / Festo FED1000 / Moeller MI4-571-TA2 / eTOP05 / 

SPS Module TCM02 / TCM07 / SCM11A / TCM09 / 

verschdiene CPU und Slaveboards 

Gruß

Intruder0001


----------



## Intruder0001 (12 August 2011)

keiner hat Bediengeräte oder braucht ein neues ??


----------



## mariob (12 August 2011)

Hallo Intruder,
ohne jetzt Dein berufliches Einsatzspektrum zu kennen, wenn ich mal so schaue bist Du ja ohnehin nur bei Suche und Biete aktiv - selbst wenn Du mir eines dieser Geräte fast schenken würdest - ich könnte dasselbe nur ins Regal legen.
Ich mache mit den Proface Büchsen, ein anderer mit Siemens (wahrscheinlich sehr viele hier) - jetzt strenge Deinen Grips mal selbst an - wozu sollte ich mir eine andere Software kaufen müssen und mich in diese einarbeiten? Zeit habe ich schonmal gar keine, letzter Punkt fällt flach. Ich habe Lösungen die ich kenne und mit denen ich zum Ziel komme. Privat wäre dann bei mir ebenfalls Proface der Standard. Wobei dieser Laden trotz guten Supports auch nur einer unter vielen ist.....
Deswegen steht hier keiner nach solchen Schrapel (wie auch nach meinen Proface) Schlange.

Ist nicht bös gemeint, halt nur Tatsache.....
Mario


----------

